# problems with radeon r300 + vdpau: libvdpau_r300.so missing

## eminenz

Hi,

I decided to try video acceleration on my now 8+y old laptop to view modern video files.

The graphics chip is a Radeon Mobility X700 (RV410).

From the radeon wiki i assume that this chipset should be able to use vdpau api using the radeon r300 gallium driver.

According to this howto

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/VDPAU

and regular gentoo workflow everything should work, however the vdpau/r300-"linking"-library libvdpau_r300.so is missing.

```
# emerge -pv mesa libvdpau libva xf86-video-ati xorg-server 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencie... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libvdpau-0.7  USE="dri -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-libs/mesa-10.1.1  USE="dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl pax_kernel vdpau xa xvmc -bindist -classic -debug -gles1 -gles2 -opencl -openvg -osmesa -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -wayland" VIDEO_CARDS="r300 radeon (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r600 -radeonsi -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.0:0/1.15.0  USE="nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -suid -tslib -unwind -xnest -xvfb" 5,417 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0  USE="glamor udev" 798 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-libs/libva-1.3.1  USE="X drm egl opengl vdpau -wayland" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy -fglrx -intel -nvidia" 0 kB

Total: 5 packages (5 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 6,214 kB
```

```
# grep -e vdpau -iC3 /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[ 36047.381] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[ 36047.381] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[ 36047.381] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r300

[ 36047.381] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: r300

[ 36047.381] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 4000K

[ 36047.381] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 106005K

[ 36047.381] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled
```

xorg.conf device section:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "AccelMethod"       "glamor"

EndSection

```

```
$ vdpauinfo 

display: :0.0   screen: 0

Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_r300.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Error creating VDPAU device: 1
```

```
$ mpv video.mkv -vo vdpau --hwdec=vdpau

Playing: video.mkv

Detected file format: Matroska

[stream] Video (+) --vid=1 (h264)

[stream] Audio (+) --aid=1 --alang=eng (*) (dts)

Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_r300.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

[vo/vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1

Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
```

```
# find /usr/lib -iname '*r300*'  

/usr/lib/dri/r300g_dri.so

/usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so

/usr/lib/mesa/r300g_dri.so
```

uname:

```
Linux 3.7.5-hardened-r1 #10 PREEMPT Sat Aug 3 21:40:09 CEST 2013 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

From vague guessing, I expected libvdpau to create that library. However, it's not there. I even enabled the dummy video card to check that it's not a problem specific to my radeon card/driver.

What Package is supposed to create that file? What use-flag or configure option do I lack?

During mesa configure, I happened to see the following:

```
     prefix:          /usr

        exec_prefix:     ${prefix}

        libdir:          /usr/lib

        includedir:      ${prefix}/include

        OpenGL:          yes (ES1: no ES2: no)

        OpenVG:          no

        OSMesa:          no

        DRI drivers:     no

        DRI driver dir:  ${libdir}/dri

        GLX:             DRI-based

        EGL:             yes

        EGL platforms:   x11 drm

        EGL drivers:     builtin:egl_glx builtin:egl_dri2

        llvm:            yes

        llvm-config:     /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-llvm-config

        llvm-version:    3.3

        Gallium:         yes

        Target dirs:     dri-swrast r300/dri 

        Winsys dirs:     radeon/drm sw sw/dri 

        Driver dirs:     galahad identity llvmpipe noop r300 rbug softpipe trace 

        Trackers dirs:   dri vdpau xa xvmc 

        Shared libs:     yes

        Static libs:     no

        Shared-glapi:    yes
```

It states "DRI drivers no", however i actually want video accel and assumed it's there.

I furthermore retried quite some steps using the xvmc use flag - it's stated in some related forum posts - but it didn't help.

Any hints for me?

----------

## eminenz

So nobody even has an idea what package should create libvdpau_r300.so ?

----------

## eminenz

still wondering....

----------

## sebB

According to this page http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/ , your card is not supported

----------

## okias

VDPAU support for r300g has been added again (by commit b7186ebea996072ed519ebae3fac8210941ce607 ) . Feel free to test mesa-9999  :Smile: 

----------

